
Pelican: A Building Block for Exascale Cold Data Storage - luu
https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi14/technical-sessions/presentation/balakrishnan
======
AndrewKemendo
Very interesting, I am wondering how this system manages data that transitions
from being pulled rarely to often.

